# Reservoir temperature



## AnyTdf

*Please, I need your help to translate this information:*

*Reservoir*
"Complex, heterogeneous bearing heavy acidic oil at low reservoir temperature "

My "deficient" try:
Reservorio
Complejo, ¿rodamiento ? heterogeneo de petroleo acido y pesado a baja temperatura del reservorio ????

Context:
Oil&Gas Brochure

Gracias desde ya/Thanks in advance


----------



## Langdon

Sería 
"Aceite ácido y pesado para rodamiento complejo y heterogéneo a baja temperatura de almacenamiento"


----------



## jamorod2000

Me parece buena la traducción de Langdon a excepción de "pesado".

"Heavy acidic oil" creo que se refiere a que el aceite es de gran acidez... Digo esto por dos razones, pero puedo estar equivocado en ambas:

1. La construcción: me parece que heavy modifica a acidic, no a oil.
2. El aceite normalmente no se mide por peso, si no por volumen. Lo que confirmaría mi primer punto.

Por lo que talvez yo traduciría:

"Aceite altamente ácido para rodamiento complejo y heterogéneo a baja temperatura de almacenamiento"

¡Espero que ayude!


----------



## naime_83

Complex, heterogeneous bearing heavy acidic oil at low reservoir temperature 

Que les parece: "aceite fuertemente ácido de aspecto heterogeneo y complejo a baja temperatura de almacenamiento/reservorio (depende el contexto, si fuera geológico es mas apropiado reservorio)

coincido con jamorod2000, creo que si fuera una característica más del aceite debería estar separado por coma como al inicio de la frase; pero si puede ser un aceite pesado refiriéndose no al peso sino a su densidad, comunmente se utiliza esa acepción (decir "pesado" en vez de "denso"); aunque aclaro éste no sería el caso.

saludos!


----------



## vicdark

Mi interpretación es:

_Complex, heterogeneous bearing heavy acidic oil at low reservoir temperature_ 

*Petróleo ácido y pesado de naturaleza heterogenea a baja temperatura del yacimiento.*

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## jamorod2000

Yacimiento es un muy buen término si el contexto se refiere a eso... lo cuál es posible, pero necesitamos un poco más de información del resto del documento.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=yacimiento

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir


----------



## naime_83

Estoy de acuerdo con jamorod2000, depende mucho del contexto, y el que se ha dado en este caso no permite delucidarlo. 
Reservorio se usa mucho en la jerga petrolera (e hidrogeológica), y yacimiento es usado más generalmente. Para mi reservorio es más específico.


----------



## AnyTdf

*Gracias a todos, se trata de un reservorio de petróleo, por ende me quedo con la traducción "Petróleo ácido y pesado de naturaleza heterogenea a baja temperatura del reservorio"*


----------



## jamorod2000

All right... de nada!


----------



## rodelu2

Las traducciones sugeridas omiten el "bearing"; me permito intentar: *Petróleo heterogéneo y complejo, con presencia de componentes ácidos y pesados a bajas temperaturas del depósito*.
Empleo "componentes" para no repetir "petróleo". "Bearing" tiene aquí sentido de "portador" o "cargado de".


----------

